# House of Left 4 Resident Rising (HL4RR) Main thread.



## Vergil (Jun 13, 2011)

New York City

*Jason Stone.*

It had been two weeks since the first outbreak and that seemed like a lifetime ago. Jason stood in the living room of his now ex-girlfriends flat. He figured the relationship deteriorated when she had tried to chew his face off. Kinky ? a little too much for his liking. 

He took a moment to reflect on the 2 week relationship and the fact that she had said that she could fall head over heels in love with him. Her head was now beside her heels and he wondered if that counted. He rummaged through the kitchen.

She was a damned vegetarian. He could really have gone for some sort of meat, although he would have had to use the microwave and he wasn?t about to risk using anything mechanical when there was a shit ton of zombies around. At least she had canned spaghetti and beans. Jason packed it up in his rucksack and was about to leave when he remembered he needed a can opener. He searched for 20 minutes and found an electric one. As he walked by his girlfriends head he kicked it. 

It was then he saw a flare gun being fired. Was it the army? Finally? No help had been sent. He wondered just what exactly those fuckers were doing. He remembered the CDC warning that was posted a month ago and it said that there would be a refugee camp but there never an announcement. Jason had just been trying to survive, but without a solid direction. It was a horrid feeling and this flare gun finally gave him some hope.

Jason said his goodbyes to Sasha and climbed up the fire escape to the roof. There were some handy planks of wood laid out on the rooftops that were close enough. He had no idea who had done this but he knew it wasn?t the bastard army. He was never paying taxes again. Never. He walked carefully over them and towards the flare. He soon got to the location, thankfully not encountering a single zombie (they were all on the ground) and saw a dark haired girl sitting on a steel chair, next to an old guy, face down with a bullet hole in his head

?Hey.? She said unenthusiastically.

?Ok, I?ll bite. Hey. Sooo any idea what happened here?? Jason said

?Nope.? She said curtly and not even looking at him.

?Right?? He looked around. This looked like some sort of camp. The old man had a military uniform on and also was carrying the gun which ventilated his head. There was a map and a smashed radio on the table. The map was circled to a school building not too far from here. Jason went to pick up the gun.

?That?s mine.? The girl said.

?What?? Jason asked looking up at her.

?I got here first. That?s mine.? She repeated

?So why didn?t you pick it up then?? Jason asked

?Cos, he released the flare. Other folk will be coming and they?ll think that I shot him if I have a gun in my hand, when the old geezer just shot himself. Then they?ll think that I?m some psycho bitch. I?m gonna wait till more folk come and then that gun is mine. I called it.? She said as she sat.

Clever girl. A little depressing but clever. Jason looked at her more closely. She looked in her early twenties, a bit younger than he was. She wore a black T-shirt with ?Time to play the Game? on it and an angry looking man shouting at him. She looked fairly attractive and gave off a calm aura about her.

?What?s your name??

?You first.? She prompted

?That?s a weird name, native American?? The joke was not received well and she looked at him unamused.

?Yeah. I was part of a set of twins and when our mom was going through labour with us, neither of us wanted to come out. My dad said that it was because we were arguing in the womb about who got to go out first out of politeness. My sister is called, No after you. We got bullied at school endlessly.? She said with a complete deadpan face.

?Well do you have a nickname then?? he asked with a wry smile.

?Yeah.? She said with as close as a smile as she was going to get, ?Melinda Cox. You??

?Jason Stone. Nice to meet you,? he said extending a hand out. She looked at it and sighed deeply as she took it.

?Charmed.? She said. The pair waited for others to come, Jason looked around the makeshift camp.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 13, 2011)

*New York City

Nickolas/Amanda...*

Unlike the outside of the building, the room was decorated tastefully and richly.  The carpet was plush, cream in color, and obviously expensive.  A few paintings adorned the wall varying in scenes from country to cityscapes and even one modern art.  The furniture was elegant yet modern, featuring glass and wood end tables and a soft brown suede sofa and chairs.  The lightening came only from a single candle on the long table, the heavy brown curtains were closed.  

Standing near the covered window a woman sighed heavily before tucking a stray lock of blonde hair behind her ear.  “We can't just stay here...”  she mumbled lifting the curtain only slightly, it was almost blinding compared to the shadows surrounding her.  Glancing over her shoulder she looked toward the candle.

Behind it, sitting in the center of the overstuffed Sofa sat a man.  He took a deep drag of his cigarette and then leaned his head back, blowing the smoke toward the ceiling before contemplating the cigarette again.  It wasn't a vice he done in years but the situation warranted a bit of change in pace.  He wasn't exactly worried about cancer anymore.  

“Say something, Nickolas!”  The woman said yelling but fear made it come out in a choked whisper, she then turned and threw the curtains open wide.

The flood of sunlight caused Nick to squint slightly but he showed no outward sign of disturbance.  “Shut the damn curtains Mandy.” His deep baritone came out calm and almost cold.  The richness of the apartments interior wasn't earned through emotion.  Nickolas got his money from billiards and cards, a line of work that emotions only hindered and by looking at the room one could guess that Nick excelled at his job.

“No Nick.  We have to get out of here.”  Amanda crossed her arms and chewed on her bottom lip nervously.  “The food is almost gone, the water will probably shut off soon along with the power...”

“What do you suggest?”  He asked blowing another cloud, this time creating perfect circles with the smoke.

“I...I...”  Amanda sighed again.

“That is what I thought.”

“But Nick...”  The woman had been looking outside, tears gathering in her eyes, then she saw the red flash.  'Somebody else!'  She thought then whirled around.  “A flare!  Nickolas, somebody else is out there!  We should go!”

“To do what?  Save somebody else's ass while ours gets chewed off?”  

“Nick please.  We can't stay here any more...”  

He took one last drag from the cigarette then snuffed it out in the amber of the already overflowing ashtray in front of him.  Nickolas picked up the pack of cigarettes and sighed at the few remaining contents.  “Alright.”  he stood, stretching his tall frame and headed to his room.

Nickolas wasn't gone long and when he returned he tossed a backpack at Amanda.  “Get what food we have left.”  

“Yep!”  Catching the pack she whirled and rushed into the kitchen.  Amanda grabbed the few remaining cans without even looking at them, filled up the two small water bottles and came back out.  “Ready.”

Blue eyes were flat as he looked at her and nodded.  She rushed for the door, slipping on the pack, though he didn't move except for a small smile flitting onto his lips.  Just as her hand grabbed the knob a scratching started on the other side.  Fear froze her then she felt a hand clamp over her mouth just as the scream started to work its way up.  

Nickolas just chuckled softly.  “Did you really think it was going to be that easy?”  He whispered in her ear and turned her back toward the interior of the apartment.  Moving silently he went to the kitchen and grabbed a large butcher knife and slid it into his belt before pointing at the window.  

“Out there?”  She asked and he nodded before walking over and opening the glass.

Amanda moved forward and looked down.  A six inch ledge stood out from the brick of the building, below that was six story drop.  “But how?”  She said swallowing hard, he only point to the right.  Her head turned slowly and she saw the fire escape about five feet away.  “Oh god...”  She was near tears as she looked down again.

“Follow me.”  Nick said stepping out quickly and side stepped before grabbing on the iron railing and swinging over onto the landing.  “Come on.  Or are you going to stay there?”

“I...I'm coming...”  She mumbled shakily.  One foot stepped out and she shifted holding onto the edge of the window as the other followed.  “Nick, please...I...”  She squeezed her eyes shut and her breathing picked up.

“Hurry up.”  Nick replied bored as he looked around.  

Amanda shuffled slowly to the side, her hand outstretched.  “Grab my...hand...please...”  Just then she lost her footing and began to fall backward.  A scream ripped from her and she knew she was about to fall, she prayed that the impact would kill her.  Then his hand grabbed hers.

“Dumb bitch.”  He grumbled, the muscles in his arms bulging against his blazer as he pulled her up.  “Look what you did.”  Nick's voice was cold as he pointed down, a growing crowd was gathering below them, shrieks and noises issued from them as the tried in vain to reach them.  

“I'm sorry...”  Amanda choked out through her tears.

“Get climbing.”  He pointed upward, she didn't need any urging as she rushed up the stairs.

It didn't take long before they were at the top of the building.  “It came from there I think.”  Amanda pointed at a spot two buildings over and one story lower than their own.

“Then we better jump.”  

“What?!”  her voice was high and her eyes wide.

“Jump.  There is no other way.”

“I can't!”  

“Fine.”  He stepped back a few feet then ran toward the edge, grabbing her as he went.  They crashed onto the other building, Nickolas turned as they fell so that Amanda landed on him.  They laid there for a moment then Nick growled “Get off!  You weigh a ton!”

Amanda scrambled to her feet speechless, adrenaline was pumping too hard for her to say anything.  

Nick got to his feet and walked to the other side of the roof silently, Amanda followed close on his heels.  The rest of the trip was uneventful as they crossed the planks of wood and tried to locate the source of the flare.  

“People!”  Amanda squealed excitedly seeing the man standing and the woman sitting nearby.  She began to rush forward, glad to see someone other than Nick.  But, before she could get too far an iron hand grabbed her arm painfully, jerking her back toward him.  “Nick?  What?”  She asked wide eyed.

“Don't trust everyone.”  Again his voice was flat and cold as he pointed at the old man laying on the ground, blood pooling around him.

“Oh...I...they...”  Amanda didn't know what to say.

“So what the hell is going on?”  Nick glared waiting for a response.


----------



## milc546 (Jun 13, 2011)

Bobby Rainbowpie

Bonk! Smash smash smash. Bobby wiped the blood from his face. "Third one down today."

It had been a long time since the invasion, with all those zombies running around, who the hell cared for counting days?! Bobby grabbed his bloody crowbar and  ran back to his house for cover. He passed 2 corpses, which made him sob. They were of his child, Mike, and his wife, Terry, who unfortunately were not resistant and eventually they succumbed to the infection. Bobby had no choice. They were all too close...their raging faces and wild claws...Bobby had to-

BOOM!!! BOOM!!! It was faint, but this just meant it was further away. Bobby rushed to a broken window. "Oh my....the military's arrived..." Bobby stammered.

"I'd better pack up."

Bobby knew that it was stupid to go out in the wilderness unprepared. He took 2 kitchen knives which were sharpened, to increase killing effectiveness. He took his biggest backpack, one used for those vacation trips. He put his crowbar in there, along with bunches of canned food and a pan, for killing AND cooking, but he was sure there wouldn't be much cooking.

Anyways Bobby was prepared. "To the flare!!!" and he dashed out.

EDIT: Sorry was kind of in a rush due to school


----------



## Twister (Jun 13, 2011)

"_It's getting way too hot in this bitch_," sighed Jericho, thinking to himself as he sat on the edge of his bed. He wiped some sweat off his forehead with the back of his hand and threw himself backwards onto the bed, feet still on the floor.

He lay there, staring at the cracked ceiling of his slightly run down apartment. It was very dim in there, and almost no light was visible besides the small beams of sunlight that managed to creep through the boards he had put on the windows. There were various items of clothing all over the floor, and empty bowls and plates of half-eaten food sat messily on top of his dressers and night stand, clearly he did not care for cleaning up. His room had become increasingly messier over the past couple of weeks because he had been confined to his apartment since the outbreak, doing nothing but consuming the last of his rations and smoking up the last of his weed. Frustrated, Jericho got up off the bed and walked into his kitchen. He opened his fridge for a moment in hopes of finding something he could still eat, but then quickly slammed it shut due to the smell of the food that was slowly rotting due to the power outage.

"Man I don't think I can take this shit too much longer..I'm tired of being stuck in here," he said to himself, grabbing a water bottle from off the counter and slowly walking back into his room. 

He walked over to his boarded up bedroom window and ripped one of the boards off in frustration. The sudden rush of sunlight had caused him to turn his head away in recoil. He rubbed his now slightly watering eyes and turned to face the window, peering through the gap in the boards. His view was pretty big since he was high up in his apartment building. He looked down at the street to see wrecked and abandoned cars parked along the side of the stret, their windows smashed. Litter lay every which way in the road and on the sidewalks, typical of the city environment. As he looked on, he could see what looked like people slowly walking this way and that, seemingly with no direction. Of course he knew they were no longer people and were now flesh hungry zombies, their conscience having long been forgotten. He shook his head in disgust at them and looked up the sky, which looked calm as ever with clouds lazily rolling by. Suddenly, he saw a flash of red light above a nearby building and heard a loud pop, which sounded like fireworks going off.

"That's gotta be other survivors..I guess that's a sign that I should get outta here. Beats the hell out of sitting here waiting to die," said Jericho, leaving the window and going to his closet. 

He grabbed a backpack and threw it onto his bed and proceeded to rummage through his dresser drawers, grabbing a couple extra t-shirts and throwing them on the bed. Then he tied his dreads to into a ponytail and put on a black wife beater, some jeans, and a pair of black chucks and began to make his away around his apartment in search of supplies. First he stopped to ransack the kitchen, which didn't yield much as his rations were already low. He managed to grab a few bottles of water and some canned ravioli, one of his favorites. After, he went into his bathroom to get his toothbrush and toothpaste. Running back into his room, he piled everything he had managed to grab bak on his bed and started to pack it all.

"I should definitely bring some kind of weapons," he said, heading back to his closet in search of his tool box. 

He opened it to find a flashlight, two packs batteries, and various of other mechanic tools he used to work on his truck. He set the flashlight and batteries to his side and then went into his closet. Down in the corner sat a large spider-style tire iron, which was slightly dirty due to its frequent use and was pointed on one end like a screwdriver. Figuring this would be his best option, he grabbed the metal crossbar along with the flashlight and batteries. He finished packing and made one last check of his provisions, which now included a couple t-shirts, some bottles of water, canned ravioli, a toothbrush and toothpaste, and a flashlight and batteries. He put on the backpack and hesitated for a second, unsure if he really should leave or not. Looking around his messy room, he was reminded that he had been stuck there for the past couple of weeks. Walking over to his dresser, he spotted a couple lighters and grabbed them, stuffing them into his pocket. No longer wanting to be cooped up, he shook away his doubts and walked back over to his window. Grabbing the tire iron, he smashed through the boards and the glass and quickly climbed on his fire escape. Knowing that the zombies would be attracter to the noise, he quickly ran down the fire escape and jumped down onto the street. As he ran toward the building, a zombie jumped out from behind a car, blocking his way.

"Oh fuck!" yelled Jericho in surprise, suddenly caught off guard.

The zombie bared it's bloody teeth and made a move to grab him. Jericho sidestepped and smashed the zombie in the face with the tire iron and continued to run. As he suspected, the sudden commotion had attracted more zombies, and a group of them were now running towards him from the other end of the street. Ducking off into an alley, he finally found the building's fire escape. He took off his bag and threw it over the railing and onto the platform. Jumping up and grabbing the ladder, he tried to climb up but ended up dropping the tire iron. He jumped back down to get it and looked up to see the zombies making their way up the alley. Knowing it would be difficult to climb up while holding the tire iron at the same time, he threw it onto the platform and jumped up to grab a hold of the ladder and began to hoist himself up. As he did, one zombie grabbed him by the ankle.

"Get off my leg you nasty mother-!" yelled Jericho in anger. He kicked the zombie in the face and it stumbled backwards, freeing him from it's deadly grip.

Panicking, he scrambled onto the fire escape platform and collapsed against the wall, his adrenaline rushing. Panting, he stuck his face over the railing and peered down at the zombies. They were now moaning and groaning up at him, their arms outstretched but unable to reach him. Not wanting to stick around, he put on his backpack and grabbed the tire iron and began to climb up the fire escape. Eventually he made it up to the roof, where he saw a group of people gathered, along with an old man who lay dead in a pool of blood. Beside him lay a gun, which he assumed to be the flare gun used earlier. Jericho walked over to the group and joined them.

"So uh..yeah," he said akwardly, looking around at everyone and then down at the dead old man. He sighed a little as he looked down uncomfortably at the old man's body.


----------



## milc546 (Jun 14, 2011)

Bobby R.

pant pant pant....BONK! "Take that you filthy ass****!"

Bob wiped the sweat from his head. Before doing anything else, he broke a boarded window with his hardened fists and hopped in. He looked at his bloodstained crowbar *sigh*. His two kitchen knives were neatly tucked in his belt. "Let's see what this place has..."

It was the messy lobby of an apartment. Broken chairs were everywhere as if they had been thrown around. They had been thrown around. Tables were flipped over and some puddles of blood decorated the messed up lobby. On the wall, written in blood was: Beware of the boomers! Below that was a corpse of a young man, in his late twenties. Like Bob he had a backpack. On his chest was a knife. "Must've killed himself before he got infected. Thanks for the provisions little guy."

When he tried to flip the corpse over he noticed that green muck was covered all behind the guy. "What the!...eww...."

"What the fuck is this?!" Bob waved his hand wildly before he heard a moan. 
\
"Not those assholes again!" He brandished his crowbar. 

Instead of a lone-walker there was a group. And there were more coming. Bobby was so stunned at the numbers he had no time to dodge the green pukish thingy. "AGHh fuck what is this pukey thing?!"

Before he had time to respond a zombie already charged. Knowing this was a suicidal situation he quickly knifed the zombie before fleeing for dear life. A few zombies gave chase. Those weaklings were so uncoordinated they could barely climb the incoming stairs. They tripped and fell and tripped and fell before getting impaled with a knife or crowbar. Bobby looked out of the window. There was not a single zombie. It was like every zombie on the street had went for him. "Why the fuck..."

Bobby, who had some sense of common sense (xD) put two and two together. Boomer....puke..."Oh fucking hell that puke is lure!!"

Bobby knew this was kind of a waste, but getting clawed to death was one million leagues worse than dehydration. He poured part of his canteen all over himself. "Now they won't be getting me."

Bobby put back his canteen and readied his crowbar. He went back to the lobby. No zombie was in sight except for...*BARF* "That is so motherfu-"

Bobby was lept away as he dodged a rain of puke. With barf still running from his mouth, "That's a boomer?!"

Boils covered its entire body and oh wow, this would make the fattest man on Earth look like a rail. OK, maybe not that fat, but it would be at least equal to the fattest man on Earth, but this guy could walk! And was much more coordinated. Another wave of puke came. Bobby, who got over his puke, rushed in and the crowbar immediately impaled itself into the boomer, in the stomach! An explosion of green goo about 4 meters in diameter covered the lobby, and Bobby was basically a goo man. He heard lots of moans. "Oh fuck this!" and he readied his crowbar.


----------



## Chaos (Jun 14, 2011)

*David Smith*

The head nurse's head was stuck in the door opening. Her mouth foamed, her eyes rolled in their sockets and the sound that came out of her throat was some kind of extended 'waaaaah' note, the kind of sound the head nurse used to make when one of the elderly shitted their pants and there were no other nurses around to take care of the problem.

Also, the head nurse's skin was green. At the same moment her mouth opened for another of those weird screams, David Smith smashed a heavy metal rod in the woman's face, breaking her nose, jaw and general face. The mutilated head kept wailing, so David hit it again, and again, until finally the destroyed piece of flesh and bone finally fell limp. David kicked away the table that had been blocking the door.

The head nurse's body hid the floor with a dull thud. So far warm food every night. David kicked the body in the face and stepped over her. He didn't need those nurses anyway. He, with his 73 years was far too young to be imprisoned in an old-people's home. From the moment his goddamn children had dropped him in this place, David had prayed for a way to get out. A zombie outbreak that killed most everyone in the entire population hadn't been David's first ideas, but hey, he wasn't about to get picky when his prayers were obviously heard.

"And now dear God, please bring me some food that tastes better than the shit we get here everyday" David mumbled while trudging through the hallway, iron bar easily thrown over his shoulder. The lights were flickering and for some reason there was a thin layer of water on the floor. Almost a horror movie, David thought. Zombies were a a lot less scary when they were real though. Stupid things are stupid as fuck. The first few days David had watched how they behaved, and he had come to one fast conclusion. These things were blind as moles, couldn't hear a cannon firing right next to them and had the sensory nervous system of a potato. The only thing they could do was use their nose.

Based on this, David had taken action, rolling himself in the closest destroyed zombie, getting the scent on himself. Zombies didn't attack each other, now did they? It had smelled horribly, and David wasn't exactly a feast to look at at the moment, but it worked and besides, this was hardly the time to care about looks and personal hygiene.

A red light filled the corridor, painting the walls and floors blood-red. David looked to the source. A flare in the air above one of the apartment buildings on the other side of the street. Probably the roof, or the flare would never have gotten at that point. Other humans alive? David walked to the window. On the streets several zombies slowly waggled around, moving in and out of the shadows of the backstreets. On the roof where the flare had come from, David could see the silhouettes of at least two people. They didn't look as stiff as the zombies. Real, living people?

David grabbed the first backpack he could find and turned it over, spilling the belongings of some poor soul over the floor. Toys, a few shirts and a small present labeled 'For Granny'. Some poor kid's stuff, David involuntarily shuddered when he thought the kid had probably been eaten by that same granny he wanted to give the present to. No time for mourning, though. David ran to the kitchen, dumped all the rest of the food that was still good in the bag (mostly canned pasta, that rancid shit they had already fed David for weeks and weeks before the outbreak) and ran to the front of "The Sunset". 

"The Sunset. As if it's not clear enough we're being put there to die." David stepped out of the door and sprinted for the apartment building on the other side of the street, not looking back once.


----------



## milc546 (Jun 14, 2011)

Bobby R.

Bobby looked at the horde of zombies. He was tired, he'd fought a few before leaping back. The zombies, who still had a pinch of sense, also stepped, or in this case, stumbled back a little. "There must be 40 of those fuckers there.." Bobby mumbled to himself.

He looked at his bloodstained knives. He'd been clawed at alright, but nothing seemed to be happening. Then 30 more zombies suddenly came. "They must've caught my scent." Bobby looked at his knives. 

He looked at the horde. "Just two fucking knives won't cut it." he laughed at the mini-pun. 

"Later, dumbasses!" 

Bobby immediately broke into a sprint, and zombies also tried, but the best they could manage was a fast walk, and they were tripping alot. As soon as he leapt on the window to get out from, a tongue shot out of nowhere. "WHAT THE-"

He barely dodged it, but he did slash it once. "*cough cough* Bobby heard that cough. More coughing. It sounded smoky, and creeped Bobby out. What the fuck is wrong with this world?! First an overweight puking dude, and now this. What did Bobby do this time?! To interrupt his thoughts, the tongue recoiled and struck again. This time Bobby leapt away, and it wrapped around a zombie instead. This is my cue. "So long!!!'

Bobby broke into a sprint once again. He ran like hell, ignoring the tongue. When it got close he slashed like hell. He mindlessly ran towards the flare he saw, dispatching  any zombies that got in the way. This continued for an hour or so, but the flare site was getting near. He had to hide in a corner for a few minutes to regain his breath. He looked around at the scene. He hadn't gotten that chance, and let me tell you: he shouldn't have. Why? *BARFFF* "And I thought boot camp prepared me for this kind of crap."

Crashed cars, broken windows, open corpses, with intestines everywhere and some police officers-"WAIT POLICE OFFICERS!!!" 

"GUNS!!!"

He scavenged a police officer for a gun but it was depleted. After a few minutes of scavenging he found that all the guns had no ammo. Then the tongue came back. "Die you stupid tongue!"

It recoiled, and Bobby ran away again. This time it actually got him, for some reason both of his kitchen knives just fell apart. The tongue wrapped around him and started dragging him towards now a newly revealed zombie. It looked like a normal zombie, cut the tongue part out. It had a hideous grin on its face. Bobby never thought he'd die like this. "I just thought I would die peacefully on my death bed with grandchildren and all that..."

Bobby never really pondered the thought, but oh now he did. He felt intense regret and remorse. Even a tear fell down his eye. "Bye bye-"

Gunshots broke his train of thought. He saw a dying non-zombie sitting, with his back perched on a wall. He had a pistol in his hand. "Now's not your time...." with a look of peace, the dying victim closed his eyes and let the transformation unfold. 

First an explosion of blood. His face completely transformed. It was now pale, and his eyes looked kind of popped and were now black. Hell, one was even dangling. Bobby looked at the tongue zombie. It lay there, dead. Bobby took out his crowbar. Another tear. "Sorry random victim dude who saved me, but-" Bobby closed his eyes.
*SMACK*

"I hate zombies." and with that Bobby, brandishing his crowbar, leapt off to the flare site.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jun 14, 2011)

"Okay I give up. I'm fucked." Said Joseph as he looked helplessly out the windows at the zombies that where slowly walking the streets. It had some time since the outbreak began, not that he cared to keep track. His eyes watered at the memory of the zombies feasting on his family while he barely managed to escape out a window and found a nearby apartment building. He turned at knobs desperately searching for an unlocked door until he finally found one just as zombies were closing on him. He barricaded the door with a sofa which was near it. The zombies eventually  gave up but he knew either they'd eventually be back or he'd starve to death in this place.

He looked in the fridge which had nothing left that was fit for consumption, but fortunately he found a rather decent supply of apples in one of the cupboards. He'd be the first to admit he wasn't the biggest fan of fruit or vegetables but this was no time to be picky. He bit into an apple when suddenly he saw a large flash shoot into the sky. It came from the roof of a building across the street, however he noticed that there were quite a distance between himself and it, well under the circumstances anyway.

"Fuck it, if there are other survivors there, then going there is my best chance at living to see the light of another say." So with a new found look of determination temporarily dispelling his crippling fear of what lay in wait outside he searched the place for anything he could use. He found a dark blue backpack near where he was sitting that he used to contain his supplies. He checked the drawers finding a flash light that he put into his backpack. He put the apples into it for food. 

"Better some form of weapon." He said as he looked for anything he could use. There were no knives in the kitchen and he was running out of ideas when he found a steel baseball bat on the ground in the bedroom. He made note of the fact there was blood already on it and assumed someone had made their last stand with it.

"That'll do, well off I go I guess." He removed the sofa from the door and opened it slowly, inching his head out to check if the coast was clear. However when he heard a loud screeching noise he figured it wasn't as he saw a zombie walking slowly towards the door. Joseph had enough of running and he had quickly worked out that these were as blind as bats and had hearing that was almost as bad. He left the door open and slowly to hide himself behind it, waiting for the noisy zombie to enter so he could silence it. He gripped the bat in his hand and as a disfigured head entered his line of sight he levelled it with the bat sending it to the ground but he was going to make sure it was good and dead as he brought the bat down on it's head again and again and again until finally the offending undead was completely limp.

"How'd you like that you ugly piece of shit?" He asked before he made his way down the building to ground floor so that he could make his way over to where he hoped there were other survivors on the building where the flare was shot from. He took a deep breath, released it and then shot off in a full sprint down the street with the large apartment building in sight. It had been going well that was until he saw three zombies suddenly appear in front of him. In complete shock and desperation he hit one of them with the bat and started running again with the three zombies chasing after him. There was an alley coming up, he ducked into it in the hope that he'd lose them but no they continued to follow. 

Joseph made it out the other side of the alley with the entrance to his building staring him right in the face from the other side of the road. He kept running towards the door however just as he started to open it one of the three zombies who were still chasing him grabbed him by the arm, unfortunately for the zombie it wasn't the one he had the bat in as he reflexively collided the bat with the side of the zombie's head snapping his neck, then he gave the body a kick sending into the other two zombies stunning the temporarily but long enough for Joseph to get in and close the door He looked around for anything he could use to keep them out but he saw nothing. So after a quick second of thought he jammed the bat in between the handles of the door and it seemed to work. 

Now exhausted he slowly made his way up to the roof of the building which only took about 15 minutes. He opened the door to the roof to see four other people there two men and two women. He also saw what looked like the dead body of a soldier next to a flare gun likely the one that was fired.

"Okay can anyone explain to me what the fuck is going on."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 14, 2011)

Life's a bitch and then you die.

That pretty accurately summed up Jason's life since he got back.  Where did he get back from?  Communist Russia.  Jason was a Special Op, trained to get in and out of countries to stop conflict before it happened.  He was trained to not only use weapons, but to be a weapon himsel.f  He could tell you exactly why your gun was jammed, take it apart, and then put it back together.  He could also use that same gun to his and apple of your head, or knock your head off your shoulders.  And you know what?

None of that shit meant anything.

When these...  Freaks showed up they had scared him just like they had scared everyone else.  Caught a teammate and friend of his and just...  Just kind of sliced his head clean off.  That was Jason's first encounter.  What little humans left alive were often found in small congregations.  They referred to this one as a Witch.  They were amazed Jason's first encounter was with one.  Even more amazed he survived.  Jason felt they shouldn't be.  He had tore off running as soon as his friend had went down and managed to lock himself into a bar.  Perfect place, actually the owner kept a shotgun behind the counter.  He picked it up.  Two rounds.  This was all about a week ago, maybe more.  Time flies when undead freaks are trying to kill you.

How long had that shotgun lasted?  About a minute.  The next morning Jason was thinking about leaving, not having slept at all that night.  A zombie burst in through a window.  Jason readied the shotgun and blew a hole in its head... and it didn't even flinch.  He quickly fired again, blowing the thing's head clean off.  Another hoped in after the previous one, aand another, and another.  One of them spit a burst of this goop at him, but he managed to avoid it, watching it sizzle on the back wall.  It tried to pull that again but Jason swung the gun with all his might, snapping the thing's neck to the side and smashing in its skull.  It went down.  Alright, these things head glass jaws.  Good to know.

He immediately turned and was about to run when a wall collapsed and a big... thing with one huge ass arm and one tiny Tyrannosaurus Rex arm charged into the building.  Jason rolled out of the way and watched it slam into its fellow undead freaks, blasting through the other wall.  Jason sighed and cursed his luck.  First a witch and now this fucking juggernaut zombie?  But he didn't have time to mope.  He tore outside through the hole and looked to his left.  A massive horde of zombies.  His right?  Nothing but the city, which was probably teeming anyway.  He took off away from the zombies, and they immediately gave chase.  No matter how many times he turned, they were still on him.  He took off away from them, looking back to see how close they were.  He looked ahead and came to a quick halt, his heart stopping.  Before him stood a woman, ragged clothing, hair over her face, putrid zombie smell.

A witch.

He held his breath and slowly slunk past it before taking off away from it.  Once he ditched the zombies(by heading into an abandoned apartment) he immediately vomited into a sink, throwing up what little nourishment he had.  He found a refrigerator and some food, but he couldn't take it with him.  They would attract zombies and were perishable.  He ate what he could and searched for a weapon, settling on a kitchen knife the he attached to a brromstick by melting the metal with their gas oven and having it cool over the wood.  He took a deep breath and left through the window, landing in an empty street.

That was all six days ago.  Now he was hiding from zombies, the freaks walking right under him.  He was on a balcony to an apartment, one of those metal ones with the ladders you only find in the city.  They were walking underneath him, but he didn't attack.  He let them pass.  Suddenly, there was a roar from behind him.  Hunter.  Jason waited for it to jump before jabbing it in the stomach with the kitchen knife staff and tossing it over the edge of the balcony, sending it flying into a dumpster.  It immediately got to it's feet but Jason was already above it.  He landed on it, using his boots to pin down its arms before jabbing the kitchen knife staff into its neck and yanking it from side to side.  After what felt like an eternity but was actually 23 seconds, the head was separated from the body.  However the knife was stuck in its neck, broken off of the broomstick.  He tossed the stick to the side, another weapon gone.

"Life's a bitch and then you die."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 14, 2011)

“So what the hell is going on?” 

"So uh..yeah,"

"Okay can anyone explain to me what the fuck is going on."

One by one more people came to the camp with Melinda and Jason looking as they appeared with their questions. Melinda sat on her steel chair with her constant unimpressed look, then suddenly sat up straight and put on a plastic smile.

“Thank you for coming to the hub of all knowledge. We’ll be happy to assist you with any of your totally non stupid questions. I’d like to reassure you that the old man on the ground was not killed by any of our representatives but did in fact go out like a bitch. His gun is now sole property of Melinda Cox, who is me. I would direct any more questions to the said dead old man on the ground or to the brick wall to your left. Have a nice fucking day” She said and went back to her default unimpressed position.

Jason looked at her with his mouth agape and held out his hands in a bid to calm people down.  “Uh…she is…not exactly a people person. From what I can gather. I just got here and found this dead guy and her sitting on the chair. She says she didn’t kill him but..”

Melinda looked at Jason and nods. “Fair enough. If I walked in and saw this I’d be suspicious too. I could have planted the gun in his hand, but you’ll never really know as the only other one that can tell you what happened is this guy.” She looked at the dead old man. Jason directs attention to the map.

“I’m willing to trust all of you more than the majority of this city that’s trying to eat me… At any rate the Watson’s High school is circled, I think it might be a refugee camp. I didn’t really have a clue where I was going, I just kinda followed this flare. It was either that or be zombie chow. I reckon that might be a place to start.”

Melinda looked to the corpse. "Yeah but something creeped him out enough for him to blow his brains out. I dunno...maybe he was turning..."

Jason looked at the group avoiding eye contact with the guys and going straight to the girl. “Hey, My name’s Jason, pleased to meet you.”

Melinda rolls her eyes and looks at the sky. The sun was setting and the worst of the zombies usually came out at night. “Any suggestions or are we all gonna perv over blondie?”


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2011)

*Melody Devio/Steve Squin...
*
“I knew it!  I knew it all along!  There WAS going to be a zombie apocalypse, and my mom called me crazy!” A blonde woman growls, she had her hair up in a ponytail, wearing a tight black t-shirt with a on it, and a pair of skinny jeans.  She was alone, mentally and physically, having only what she could carry.  Noticing something humanoid running at her with a horse mask on, her adrenalinerushing in her body, the young woman grabs the nearest thing, a metal garbage can lid.  She swings it roughly, the creature jumping back, “Are you dead or alive?” she asks, holding the lid up.

“Obviously alive!” a man pulls off the mask revealing himself, “Hey!”

“Dude...Your Mother LITERALLY ate my dog!...That was uncool.” The woman says, shaking her head at him.  Shaking herself out of it, she looks at him expectantly and asks, “So what are you out here doing?” Just then a flare goes up, the pair watch it for a moment.

“Siphoning diesel for my zombie buddy's Humm-Dozer.” The man says, pointing at a bright yellow vehicle with an attachment like a bulldozer.  Scratching his head sheepishly, “I got just enough to make it to where that flare was, maybe a little less.” He says, looking back at the vehicle, nervously sweating.

“What?  Are you afraid of a little SUV?” The woman says, jumping into the front seat, starting it up and revving the engine.  Grabbing the mask then jumping into the passenger side seat, the man clicks a seatbelt on as the blonde slams on the gas.  Running over zombie by zombie they finally have to jump out of the humm-dozer a block away from an apartment building.  “We should head there don't you think?” The woman asks the man beside her.

The man nods, “Yep, and with my buddy's stash of Zombie rocks and slingshots, we'll be fine.” He says grinning like a child at Christmas.  He pulls a bag of rocks out of the back, handing them to the woman, then another bag for himself, “'Shots are in the bag.” he says, hopping out of the truck, then starting to run towards the apartments, something grabbed his leg, he began to panic, struggling in the grasp of the creature, then suddenly...

THUD, THUD, CRUNCH!

The woman with the stunning blue eyes stood over the man, sludge-like zombie blood splattered across her body, bag of rocks in her hand, “Lets go.” she says, heading towards the apartments.  Getting into the top where the group of humans were, the woman visually relaxed, “I hope you guys are friendly.  I am Melody Devio.” she says, then looks back at the horse-head man who was flailing around comically.

“I am the Legendary Horse-Man of New York!  FEAR ME!  NEIGH-ROAR!  But seriously, Steve Squin.” the horse-head man says, bowing.


----------



## milc546 (Jun 15, 2011)

Bobby R.

As he neared the flare site in the distance he could see only a pool of survivors. There seemed to be more coming though. In the center of their attention was one unimpressed woman, who was tirelessly answering their questions. Then she looked at him. She smiled. Definitely plastic though. "Thank you for coming to the hub of all knowledge. We?ll be happy to assist you with any of your totally non stupid questions. I?d like to reassure you that the old man on the ground was not killed by any of our representatives but did in fact go out like a bitch. His gun is now sole property of Melinda Cox, who is me. I would direct any more questions to the said dead old man on the ground or to the brick wall to your left. Have a nice fucking day." she said like reading off a script.

That kind of surprised Bob. After a few days of little to no human contact, he was taken back by the rudeness of some of them, especially by a FEMALE, not to be sexist or anything. "Ok....what the hell are we going to do?" asked Bobby.

"You're free to do anything you'd like but I'd like to point to the camp-in-progress and our low food supply. Also keep in mind that a horde might pick up our scent, and if you don't know a crap about zombies then you'd better read this book."

Melinda handed Bobby a torn book. It was titled,"Zombies 101." It rapidly became a best-seller (though of course this was when the infection was still a minor problem) and most people read it. Bobby, who kind of failed at literature, never got around to reading it. Bobby took the book. "Thanks Melinda."

Melinda didn't show the slightest change in emotion. "Whatever."

Bobby ignored this and sat down reading. 

_Zombies 101, by Rick Riordan

Preface- _that was when boredom set in on Bobby. You see, Bobby had a slight ADHD in school, but this wasn't too immense to affect his grades too much. He did have slight troubles reading though. He managed to pull through this short book.  It was very useful, the boredom was worth it. It taught Bobby all about those special types of zombies. For example there were these extremely dangerous Hunter zombies who could be heard by a low growling sound, that's when you should wake up. In a few seconds, one of your teammates or you, will be pounced on by this crazy jumping zombie, and you won't get free, unless your teammate rescues you. He also read that the weirdo tongue zombie was called a smoker, which for some reason has nothing to do with tongues, cause probably tonguer would give people the wrong ideas. He had also learned that there was this extremely hazardous zombie called the witch. It wouldn't attack, but if you disturb it with light or sound then it will be pissed, and one scratch of her claws you won't live. "That's scary..." Bobby mistakedly found himself saying.

"The witch right?"

It was Melinda, she had this weird grin on her face. "Yeah."

Melinda looked back at the newspaper she was reading while playing with her claimed gun. After finishing the book he put it down and stumbled to help the people building the camp. He wondered if there were more undiscovered zombies. "I hope they're not as scary as the witch."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 15, 2011)

Melinda looked at the new recruits. "And so the merry band grows...I'm sure moving in a group this large won't attract any attention. Hey Horse-man, why not try and be a little more louder. It's not as if there's an entire army of zombies out to eat us. Man, I can't believe I just said that sentence.."

Melinda rubbed her forehead but nods at Melody who was wearing the anime t-shirt. "Higurashi eh? Cool show." she said with as much interest as she could muster.

Jason did a double take with Bobby as his attention was still with the blonde girl. First just a cursory glance but then noticed that he was a mess. Wet and covered with blood. "You encountered some zombies on the way here I take it.....?"

There was a noise, it wasn't recognisable but there was something on the lower floor of the apartment. The sun was in its final stage of setting and it was getting a little darker. "I'm not sure we can stay here for too long. Like Melanie said, this many people is going to attract a lot of attention, especially downwind. I heard they have pretty keen noses for our scent."

"Yeah, my friend tried to bathe herself in perfume so they wouldn't smell her. Didn't work and I ended up having to do a mercy kill and get out." Melinda said, ignoring the fact that Jason got her name wrong "It was kind of a bummer on the day."

She got up and folded up her steel chair. "I take it we all got enough supplies to keep us going and these backpacks aren't just to fit in right? I suppose we head to the school. It's only a few blocks down the road but that's going to seem like miles. We stay on the roofs for as long as we can. Last person across takes the board they walked over with them so we can bridge another gap. Fuck any other survivors, I'm looking to survive not look out for folk who aren't even here."

She put the gun in the small of her back. There were only 3 bullets left. 

"We better get to know each other quickly first. It'll be good to know what we are all capable of." Jason said. "My nane is Jason Stone and I'm a surveyor...you know, evaluate the value of buildings so people can properly put them on the market. Not really useful but I know a bit of DIY and...um..gardening..." he said looking sheepish.

"Fine I'll play. I'm Melinda Cox, I'm working as an intern for WWE as a creative writer. It's where I got the Steel chair from. I'd have taken the sledgehammer but it was too heavy. FYI HHH was immune  but got taken out by zombie Undertaker and Kane. I couldn't have written it better....But yeah, I can fight and I can take a couple of hits. I know a bit of first aid too."


----------



## Cursed panda (Jun 15, 2011)

"Rex, lighter." broke the silence that sat in an auto repair shop. Suddenly more noise was heard as the pads of dog feet where heard going over to a desk. A chomp of a mouth biting onto something and then a light thud as a lighter hit the floor. Then a man sliding out of the seat of a mini-van. The sound of the lighter and then that of silence again. It was all done in a neat and orderly process over the course of a minute.

The man put the lighter in his pocket and took a puff of the cigarette that the lighter most have been used on. He looked around his surroundings like he did every-day and as usual they where gray and cold. Then his eyes drifted over to his companion that laid half sleeping in the small carpeted room over in the corner. He took another puff of smoke and then turned around to the mini-van.

The mini-van was an old green model. It's bumper was torn off, the left tail light was smashed in. Paint was peeling on the left side of it and on the right it was missing whole areas of paint, it seemed like it was white with green stripes. On the inside however everything was neat. No trash anywhere, in the back was a sleeping bag over the seat and a large backpack on the floor. But the most important thing of all was that it had gas in it and could move if it was ever needed. 

The man slowly made his way into the car. Putting his hands on the steering wheel but not daring to put the keys in the ignition. He told himself he wouldn't use fuel unless it was urgent. This car was his and his dog's only safety link. This car was only to be used in case of emergency's or when they needed food. The man looked down at the keys on the dashboard and his hand strayed to them when suddenly something unexpected happened.

A flare was seen from the windows in the top of the door. The man jumped out of the car and got right against the windows to see where it came from. It was on top of a building, about four or five blocks away. His heart jumped with joy and hope, maybe it was rescue coming too save them. He knew that it probably just some zombie that tripped over a flare gun or something but he still had to try to make it over there. 

"Rex, car, now." He said. The dog that was sleeping in the carpeted room got up and into the back seat of the car. The man got out and went to check what supplies he could find around the shop. He grabbed an electric cordless screwdriver from the wall, a hammer, and a tire iron and threw them all in the passenger seat. Next he went over to the wall and slowly put his hand on the button that would release hell upon them in a few seconds. 

Beep.

The garage door started to open and he flew back over to the van. He quickly closed the back door and then jumped into the driver's seat. The car door slammed shut and the man looked ahead and froze. There at the door where smashed bodies of both zombies and humans. The feet of running zombies and that of a hand that was trying to get under. He shook it off and then flew to the keys on the dashboard. He quickly slammed them into the ignition and dropped his foot on the gas.


----------



## Twister (Jun 15, 2011)

Jericho stood there listening to the others as they introduced themselves. More people had arrived, and it was becoming clear that they shouldn't stick around for too much longer. The girl who had introduced herself as Melinda voiced her thoughts on a plan to go over to the high school a few blocks away. He glanced down at the map and then turned his head and looked off into the direction of the building. It was close, and he could just make out the school's rooftop.

"Well I agree with Melinda, I don't wanna stay here in one spot for too long. Besides we really don't have any better options anyway," he said, shrugging his shoulders a little. "If we make it to the school then we can get more supplies and all that shit, maybe even more weapons. Plus we could scope out the cafeteria and see if they have food somewhere in there."

Although he didn't like the idea of possibly running into more zombies along the way, there really wasn't much else for them to do. This group seemed to be the only other survivors from around that general area, and clearly he was better off sticking with a group of people rather than trying to survive on his own with no backup or clear plan. Even if some of the people gave him an odd kind of first impression, he figured they all must be capable enough to stick with since they had all managed to make it up to the site of the flare in one piece, no pun intended. Again he looked down at the old man's lifeless body, face down in a pool of his own blood. That gave him more reassurance concerning the plan, as he knew that no matter what was to come he sure didn't want to end up dead like this old man. Now that he was a part of a group of people, he figured they would be in each others' company for some time decided he might as well introduce himself while the time presented itself.

"Alright then my name's Jericho," he said to everyone, giving them all the common "what's up" nod. He was a little apprehensive but didn't feel like he should waste time being all shy since they really should be getting a move on. "Uhh- well I'm not exactly the steady job type but I do whatever I need to so I can get paid. I mainly get paid doing some freelance mechanic work on trucks and cars and shit like that, so I know how to use tools and all that kinda stuff."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 15, 2011)

*Nickolas/Amanda...*

The pair stood waiting for an answer while others continued to arrive.  Nick's face was expressionless as he tried to figure out exactly what had happened to the old man.

_“Thank you for coming to the hub of all knowledge. We’ll be happy to assist you with any of your totally non stupid questions. I’d like to reassure you that the old man on the ground was not killed by any of our representatives but did in fact go out like a bitch. His gun is now sole property of Melinda Cox, who is me. I would direct any more questions to the said dead old man on the ground or to the brick wall to your left. Have a nice fucking day” She said and went back to her default unimpressed position. _

At Melinda's words Nick raised an eyebrow.  'Kind of strange a flare would fire if he was just going to snuff himself.' The thought caused him narrow his eyes, he didn't say anything more but watched those around them, while continuing to hold onto Amanda's arm.

_Jason looked at the group avoiding eye contact with the guys and going straight to the girl. “Hey, My name’s Jason, pleased to meet you.”_

_Melinda rolls her eyes and looks at the sky. The sun was setting and the worst of the zombies usually came out at night. “Any suggestions or are we all gonna perv over blondie?” _

The words shot like an arrow at Amanda and she cringed while her face turned a scarlet, unconsciously she moved a little closer to Nick and waited silently.  Though when the pair that arrived with the mask made her giggle, the color in her face normalized at the release of tension thanks to them.

Then the introductions began.  The smile on Amanda's face grew as each said their name and a little about themselves.  “It's almost like a job interview!”  Amanda said.  “My name is Amanda Silva.  I use to work as a waitress then I went back to school so I could become a Veterinary Assistant.”  She grinned at the others around them.  “I love animals.  And, since I've almost graduated it means that I have some medical knowledge also.  Though it is with animals...”  Amanda thinks for a moment then shrugs.  “Of course humans and animals can't be that much different right?  You get a scratch you bandage it up, put stitches in if you need it or...”  She looks toward the sky and ticks thing off on her fingers.  “I also enjoy listening to music and dancing.  Dancing can be so much f-OW!” Amanda jumped as the grip on her arm tightened.

“You're making a fool of yourself.”  Nick growled close to her ear then turned his attention back to the group.  “My name is Nickolas.”  he stopped at that giving no more information then that, his eyes went over the people around them.  Deciding at last to look back at the girl that had arrived first.  “How do we know there is anything beneficial about that school?  The old bastard could have come from there.  Circling it to show that he knew not to go back.  Besides, seems kind of strange that he off himself right after sending a flare.”  He finally decided to voice his opinion.


----------



## milc546 (Jun 17, 2011)

*Bobby the unicorn*

He had sat down on the previous log and just moped around occasionally looking at his crowbar. He didn't really know what to do. There was the rare zombie, but they had built the camp in a generally "lower danger level" zone, so any zombie that came, was not a horde or too threatening. Specials rarely came, and if they did the masses of the people at the camp had no trouble taking one down. So Bobby found himself sitting, with nothing to do, which was kind of surprising since it was an apocalypse and all that. But still, Bobby found him here and was here.

*A long time later*
A skeleton lies lifeless on the floor, with his old rusted crowbar, it must've been 2000 years or something, but somehow, the skeleton manages,"Too far into the future idiot..!"

*Rewind...*

Bobby was literally dying of boredom. There was seriously nothing to do. Sure you could marvel at the realisticness of this zombie invasion and blood and guts, but if that was a daily thing, then it would be kind of boring. The occasional zombie proved to be a tiring relentless pattern which would only lead to insanity. "I'm gonna go kill some zombies..." muttered Bobby, before brandishing his crowbar devilishly and hopping off to a nearby place.

WHACK! The satisfactory crack and blood splash was obviously satisfactory. Bobby smiled. Somehow bloodlust had come in sync due to the masses of killing for the past week(s.) Then 2 more zombies came running at him. One fell immediately due to an expertly placed crowbar smash and then Bobby skillfully sidestepped to the side to avoid a zombie claw before landing in the crowbar. His crowbar was once again bathed in blood. "Okay, now we can go back." said Bobby, wiping blood from his shirt and crowbar.

OOC: Had to do some violence, and besides, there's nothing urgent back at camp...right?


----------



## Vergil (Jun 18, 2011)

The sounds were getting louder. It was like the constant low hum of a motorcycle but somewhat different. Melinda's ears perked up and she carefully went to the edge of the building and peered over.

Her body language just froze. From being one of trepidation and caution to one where her every muscle seemed to tighten. She backed away from the edge and went to the group. Very quietly whispering.

"We have to move. I don't know what's going on...but we have to move. Now." She was still walking backwards, her eyes were wide and her grip on her steel chair made her knuckles turn white.

Jason was confused but for the emotionless girl to suddenly display such obvious terror having looked over the building was clearly not a good sign. 

"We'll carry on the intros later. Come on." Jason said. "I'll wait at the back and get the plank of wood so we can get across the..."

"Forget that. Just run!" Melinda said and she dashed away over the wooden ramp. The added sound alerted whatever was over the side of the building. And then Jason saw it. 

Hunters.

Not just one or two. 7 or 8. 

"Holy shit! Do they hunt in packs now? They never did that before. I only ever saw one or two at a time." Jason said as he ran.

"Fuck if I know! We have to get to some sort of bottleneck!" she shouted. She glanced behind her. The Hunters were now spreading out and bounding with that horrid scream they make when they did so. They were fast and they for the first time displayed some sort of organisation, as if they were hunting in a pack, trying to flank the survivors.

"Shit! We''re not going to make it!" she said looking at a doorway to get inside a building. "Make a tight circle. We have to try and get to that doorway and bottleneck them!" *Melinda pressed her shoulder inbetween Jericho and Bobby, who had returned just in time.* "You guys better be good at this." she said as the first Hunter pounced at her. She took one step forward and put all her swing into the hit, smacking the flying critter with a grand headshot that reverberated around the area. 

"Bang!" she shouted, but she knew that it would take more than that to take down these guys. They were quite capable of taking multiple hits, it did however stun the thing and it reeled back, only to assume its pouncing position once more and *leap at Jericho this time*

*Meanwhile Jason was pressed inbetween Steve and Joseph*. "Not my preferred threesome but hey, desperate times huh?" he quipped as he picked up a large piece of rubble. He'd lost his weapon since decapitating his ex girlfriend with his axe, which had broken at the handle. Instead he had a sizeable piece of rubble. Not the best but it would have to do. "I'm not going to be too much use with this thing. I'm afraid you're at a bit of a handicap." he sheepishly admitted.

Jason looked around. They were now completely surrounded by the Hunters and much to his dismay he heard the low moaning of the regular zombies.

"Shit! more coming!" Jason said. "Now would be a good time to use that gun!"

"Fuck you! I'll use it when I goddamned well want to!" Melinda shouted back.


----------



## Twister (Jun 18, 2011)

Jericho stood there looking this way and that, his heart pounding as the Hunters closed in. Just a moment ago they were all safe on top of the roof, now they had a group of these jumpers to deal with. One of the Hunters tried to attack Melinda, but she managed to knock it away. The Hunter shook it off though, clearly they were much way tougher than they looked. It regained it's composure and crouched low to the ground, it's bloody teeth bared and eyes fixed on Jericho. He gripped the tire iron, preparing himself for the attack. Without warning, it let out a vicious scream and suddenly pounced at him, sharp claws outstretched.

"Oh shit-!" yelled Jericho.

He quickly spun the crossbar to the sharp side and made an attempt to stab at the leaping zombie, which proved effective. The force of the Hunter's pounce turned out to be it's own undoing, as it impaled itself on the sharp piece of metal. With a sickening crunch, the point tore through the Hunter's chest, breaking through ribs and gristle and coming out its back. Blood and gore seeped through the wound and onto the crossbar and Jericho's hands. The weight of the jumping Hunter threw off his balance a little, but he managed to steady himself and throw the zombie down to the ground. Jericho stepped on the zombie and violently ripped the tire iron from its chest. Amazingly it was still alive and moving, but barely. The Hunter's growl was oddly stifled as the blood gurgled in it's throat, and it made a few feeble attempts to claw at Jericho's legs. He stepped back for a moment, then spun the crossbar around to a blunt end. With one powerful swing, he smashed the Hunter in the face with it, completely dislocating its jaw from the rest of its face. It grossly hung from the zombie's face, barely attached by a few pieces of bloody skin and muscle.

"Nasty friend," said Jericho in disgust as he quickly rejoined ranks with the others.

"Shit! more coming!" Jason said. "Now would be a good time to use that gun!"

"Fuck you! I'll use it when I goddamned well want to!" Melinda shouted back.

"Well that gun won't last forever so I suggest you make up your fucking mind and 'want to' soon Melinda," said Jericho angrily. He tightened his bloody grip on the crossbar, his eyes darting back and forth between the group of Hunters as he braced himself for another attack.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 21, 2011)

*Nickolas/Amanda/Ruark/Amber...*

A thin pale hand moved quickly as Amanda pressed it to her mouth.  First to stifle the scream but to also repress the gorge that threatened to unbalance her after watching the gore before her.  The woman knew these were mindless bodies bent on their destruction but she still couldn't get passed the fact that, at least at some point, they were human.  She turned her face away from the creature that laid mutilated by the tire iron on the ground.

“Move.”  Nickolas said putting a hand on Amanda's back and giving her a rough shove towards the center of the group.  He reached down and pulled out the butcher knife.  The weapon seemed a good idea at the time but then he didn't know about this particular type of zombie and the knife seemed humbly inadequate.  “Just try me!”  the man screamed down at the hunter that looked at him almost greedily.  He held the handle tightly and waited.

“B-be c-careful!”  Amanda squeaked seemingly toward Nick though it was directed at the entire group, she just found other people and she wasn't ready to lose them yet.  

It was as if Amanda's words spurred the creature on, it leaped toward Nick with mouth open.  Time seemed to slow to a crawl as Nick waited for it get closer.  Vacant eyes glared at him, teeth covered in unimaginable gore, and stench that Nickolas preferred not to think about, came closer.  Then he moved rushing forward to connect with the zombie.  

The impact was jarring as both had rushed at high speed but Nickolas ended up on top with the knife plunged into where he assumed the creature's heart had to be.  It didn't help.  The Hunter began to struggle violently make Nick use all of his strength so he was tossed off.  “When you have a tiger by the tail...”  He half sung and half growled as he attempted to pull the knife out and keep the thing pinned.  

Suddenly a scream rent the air, it was obviously not coming from the zombies as it seemed to be something from an old movie, a noise that most people would recognize.









  As the yell ended a pair of people landed just outside the ring of hunters.  “It looks as if you need a hero!”  He puffed up his chest and posed slightly, the woman beside him posing also, both wore olive green tanks, camo pants, and had bandanas tied around their heads.  

“Then I think we need to get too it!”  the woman said moving quickly toward a hunter while the man rushed to Nick's aid.

“Hold him still!”  The dark haired man said tossing his head to move his hair from out of his eyes.

“What the fuck do you think I'm trying to do!”  Nickolas screamed at him.  His hands moving faster to protect himself than a virgin's on prom night.  It was a moment later that he felt a breeze and saw the red hunk of metal fly straight down only a fraction of an inch from his face.  Then the blood splattered all over him as the large crowbar sunk deep into the zombie's eye socket.  It gave a few stuttered movements then laid still. 

“No need to thank me!”  The man grinned down at him as he twisted then pulled it out.

“Thank you?  Thank you?”  Nick slowly looked up at him.

“I said there was-”

“I wasn't going to thank you!  You fuck head!  You almost killed me with that thing!”  Nick leaped to his feet and gestured at the five foot bar of metal.

“NO TIME TO ARGUE RIGHT NOW!”  Amber said as she wrestled with the hunter.  She almost had it then it then it raised it's feet and kicked, sending her flying backward and into the group of at the center.  Slamming into the trio of Jason, Steve, and Joseph.  “Oops.  Sorry!”  She giggled up-righting herself.  “Thanks though.”  she grinned then held her long piece of metal piping.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 22, 2011)

((OK let’s wrap this up.))

Melinda/Jason

"Well that gun won't last forever so I suggest you make up your fucking mind and 'want to' soon Melinda," said Jericho angrily.

“Sure, it’s because I’m an indecisive bimbo that I’m not using this gun and not because I don’t see this threat as utterly inescapable. Tell you what, when you find a gun I’ll fully allow you to blow your fucking nuts off and won’t even lecture you about wasting bullets. Till then stay out of it, fuckwit!”

Then the noise. The noise of a man shouting in a way that made her think back to one of her favourite Disney movies (though she’d never admit it)

“T…Tarzan..” Melinda said turning to see where the unmistakable sound was coming from. “I just hope its not a new type of zombie. Zombie Tarzan..” she muttered and went briefly into  a strange place, but was quickly snapped out of it as the Hunters pounced. Her swing of the chair was not fast enough as it leaped on top of her like some sick rapist. It was strong but Melinda knew how to get out of such a situation. The Hunter’s claw came at her, but the angle was wide enough for her to block it with an arm. She moved her hips suddenly upwards and to the side, causing a temporary imbalance with the beast who yelped in surprise. Then with an agility that had not been displayed before, she wriggled from under its legs, arched her back up and stood, with her back towards the creature.

The hunter was utterly bewildered but spun around only to be met with a boot to its face, as Melinda executed a perfect roundhouse kick, snapping its neck and sending the thing flying back. The Zombie was still alive but had been paralysed from the neck down. It snapped its teeth viciously at the group.

“Heh.. just like in camp…” she said but then closed her lips and looked around. Jason was too busy holding onto ANOTHER blonde. As were Steve and Joseph. “I hate blondes…” she growled.

Jason was clearly distracted at the highly attractive woman falling into his arms, his eyes kept wandering from her to the Hunters and back at her. “Ah man, three hot girls in one day. Wish I was one of those hunters so that I could leap on top of one of them and…” then saw the fate of the Hunter that attacked Melinda and gulped, “Maybe not…”

"Uh, we'll skip the intros until we're not surrounded by flesh eating monsters, but the name's Jason." he yelled at the newcomers

He had his rock. A big rock, but it was a rock. “What the HELL am I supposed to do with this?! Why did I even pick this up?!” he said as the others fought off the Hunters. The irony of Jason Stone wielding a large stone was not lost on him. He’d rather be called Jason Flamethrower in this situation. 

The tight formation meant that they couldn’t pin down any one person for more than a second before getting pummelled. *However the Hunters had now done something utterly bizarre. They changed tactics. For everyone who was watching this was indeed a strange turn of events, as all of them knew that Zombies had no tactics other than to rush them.* 

“Something’s not right here…” Jason said. *The Hunters now were congregated in a group, more like a hunting pack and they had identified Jason as a weak link. *“Uh…guys….if anyone has a good idea, now would be a good time to use suggest something. Or DO something.” He yelped.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 27, 2011)

*Nicolas/Amanda/Ruark/Amber...*

?Names Amber!?  the blonde grinned glancing back at Jason then toward the Hunters.  ?Now that's a sight you don't normally see.

Ruark guffawed loudly not missing the slight sarcasm in her voice.  ?Nope.  I would have to say that I wouldn't normally see a sight like that.  Then again, I wouldn't say I normally see a zombie apocalypse either.?

?For fuck's sake...?  Nick rubbed his hand over his face, in part to scrub off the gore and because of the words tossed between the newly arrived pair.

?Wh-what are they doing??  Amanda said looking at the Hunters as they grouped up.  ?I thought they couldn't think...?

?Stay back.?  Nickolas growled pushing her back toward the center of the ever enlarging group and stepping in front of her.

It was then that one of the Hunters decided to test the mettle of the group.  It began to creep forward, moving to the front of the pack.  ?Now its time to play!?  Amber grinned wildly.  She let loose a yell and started walking forward.  










?This should be fun!?  Ruark rushed from the other side of the group, oblivious to Amber's idea.  He also let out a war cry though it seemed a bit strange.  










The Hunter sprang its arms out stretched and heading right for Jason.  ?Batter up!?  Ruark yelled coming from the side and aiming for the back of the creature's head.  

?Let's get ahead of the game!?  Amber called swinging the pipe.  

The zombie was stopped mid-jump.  The contact of the pipe to the face crushed the front of the creature's head and the contact from the crowbar on the back caused the brains to squirt out like a the jelly out of a donut.  ?Wh-what th-the...?  Was all Amber could ground as the pipe and metal bar clanged to the ground, four arms becoming useless.  

?I d-didn't s-see...?  Ruark replied with a stutter.  The zombie laid mutilated between them but the contact of the swings and sudden jarring halt caused such a numbing affect that even their teeth chattered from the pain.

?Seriously.  Does anyone know what the fuck to do??  Nickolas yelled angrily and rushed forward to grab the crowbar.  

?Are you guys okay??  Amanda squealed rushing forward, helping was probably the only thing she knew how to do.  She began to rub their backs.  

?I am now...?  Ruark grinned looking Amanda up and down.  ?And who exactly are you??

?This isn't the fucking social hour!?  Nickolas screamed as Amanda blushed yet again.  ?We have a serious fucking problem if you didn't fucking notice!?

?Somebody needs to wash your mouth out with soap.?  Amber turned her head away and lifted her nose as if snubbing the man.

Nickolas' mouth dropped open that he should be reprimanded at this point in time.  ?We really should have stayed at home.

Finally the pair were moving their arms a bit and Amber reached down grabbing her pipe and Ruark frowned grabbing the knife that Nickolas dropped.  ?Can we please be fucking serious!?  Nickolas admonished angrily as one of the Hunters let off a low growl and they began to move forward again.  ?And get the fuck back Mandy!?

Amanda squeaked and rushed back to stand amongst the others.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 27, 2011)

"Yeah, you know fuck this!" Jason said. He threw his rock at the Hunter pack and attempted to make a dash for the door. Melinda grabbed him by the back of the shirt and pulled so hard that it caused the shirt to tear and for Jason to fall to the ground.

"Keep your fucking head!" she yelled at the man, "ugh I'm not good at motivational shit, can someone get it through to him that running off on your own is what you'd do if you had shit for brains."

"But what is this? I don't even...." Jason said. He had killed his ex girlfriend but it wasn't a cold and calm killing. More like a frenzy where he somehow got the upper hand and sliced her head off with a fire axe, that broke as he was getting to the flare. "I'm no fighter..."

"Fine, if you're that useless go run in the opposite direction and distract them long enough so WE can get out of here. Either that or we move as a unit to the door. It looks like a sturdy one. We can hold the hunters off whilst the others look for shit to barricade the entrance with. We're not going to win this fight with brute strength. We need to find better weapons too."

"You have a gun..." Jason squeaked, totally freaked out by the display by the group of Amanda, Nick, Ruark and Amber. The whole incident between tem had caused the group to retreat close to the edge of the building.

"Listen, for the last time, this gun is going to be used for something else. I've seen worse Zombies than this bunch and they WILL need to be shot. I can't spare the fucking bullets."

Jason clambered off the ground and nodded. "I'm ok."

"Good. Everyone move. Keep it tight and.." 

The hunters pounced all at once to the group. 

"Shiiiit!" Melinda shouted. Another Hunter pounced at her, she fell to the ground but had put a boot in the Hunters stomach, grabbed its sweatshirt by the collar and rolled back, executing a Judo throw, sending the beastie flying over the edge. Jason also got pounced upon but had nowhere near the prowess or the reflexes to get out of it. The Hunter tore through his shirt and slashed at his skin. "Aaargh!" he screamed "Get it off! Get it off!"


----------

